# Questions Ibook 12"



## Galga (5 Décembre 2005)

Désolée c'est encore Galga avec ces questions a deux balles ... :rose::rose::rose:

Je vais donc attendre le moins de Janvier pour mon Ibook mais j'ai quelques questions : ( désolée je suis nulle)

avec le 12" je vais pourvoir graver sur CD ma musique ?   
Je vais pouvoir lire mes DVD ? ( mais pas besoin de graveur DVD)   
Si un ami Pcéiste m'envoie une photo ou une musique via Msn vais je pouvoir la lire de suite ?   
ET pis c'est tout je crois ... 
Merci de vos reponses!!!


----------



## saturnin (5 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi je suis nul mais :
- oui pour la musique;
- oui pour le dvd;
- oui pour msn.

Et bien d'autres choses encore!


----------



## Tox (5 Décembre 2005)

"Et pis" le 12" est capable de beaucoup plus... Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, c'est devenu mon seul ordinateur entre le travail (bureautique à outrance, Universalis, Mourre, montage de petits films) et les loisirs numériques !


----------



## saturnin (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui pareil pour moi.
J'ai un peu délaissé mon athlon 3500.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Décembre 2005)

Dis tu ne peux pas nous trouver des questions plus difficiles? 
Allez plus que quelques semaines!

A.


----------



## duracel (6 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu ne peux pas nous trouver des questions plus difficiles?
> Allez plus que quelques semaines!
> 
> A.



Oah, l'autre quel firimeur. 
J'espère que Galga va te poser une colle.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

Il fera tout ça et plus encore, si tu te montres gentilles avec lui


----------



## Galga (7 Décembre 2005)

Ok Ok ... Je vais essayer de trouver une colle ... euh ...

Avec mon ibook 12" vais-je pouvoir ... acceder a toutes les pages internet ??? Y'en a t-il pas qui soient seulement configurées pour PC ???


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Ok Ok ... Je vais essayer de trouver une colle ... euh ...
> 
> Avec mon ibook 12" vais-je pouvoir ... acceder a toutes les pages internet ??? Y'en a t-il pas qui soient seulement configurées pour PC ???


Toutes les pages qui sont confomes aux standards du net,
toutefois il existe quelques pages qui ne tournent que sous IE (mais c'est très très très rare)


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les pages qui sont confomes aux standards du net,
> toutefois il existe quelques pages qui ne tournent que sous IE (mais c'est très très très rare)



Tu as oublié un "très"... pfff...   

Plus sérieusement, s'il y a peu de chances que tu tombes sur des sites incompatibles avec le mac, tu pourras trouver des services incompatibles avec le mac (genre vidéo à la demande par exemple...)

A.


----------



## Galga (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon c'était pas vraiment une colle alors ... faut que je trouve un autre question plus difficile.:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
...

Ca y est ! J'ai une bonne quetsion et qui m'interesse beaucoup ! Avec mon bel ibook et son logiciel IPhotos, vais-je pouvoir retoucher des photos couleurs pour les mettre *en noirs et blancs ou Sepia* ? :love:


----------



## bugman (9 Décembre 2005)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'était pas vraiment une colle alors ... faut que je trouve un autre question plus difficile.:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> ...
> 
> Ca y est ! J'ai une bonne quetsion et qui m'interesse beaucoup ! Avec mon bel ibook et son logiciel IPhotos, vais-je pouvoir retoucher des photos couleurs pour les mettre *en noirs et blancs ou Sepia* ? :love:



Entre autre, oui


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les pages qui sont confomes aux standards du net,
> toutefois il existe quelques pages qui ne tournent que sous IE (mais c'est très très très rare)



il faut le dire vite .... 
j'ai été obligé de passer sur PC pour faire une inscription sur le site d'Adecco


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il faut le dire vite ....
> j'ai été obligé de passer sur PC pour faire une inscription sur le site d'Adecco


Même avec FireFox ou IE 5.2, ça ne marchait pas sous Mac ?


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Même avec FireFox ou IE 5.2, ça ne marchait pas sous Mac ?



IE 5.2 --- > non
FF ----> je pense pas (à 90 %) mais j'ai des doutes.


----------



## Yannoux (9 Décembre 2005)

Le plus a dire et que tu peux faire tout ce que windows fait a part quelques exceptions, mais sinon tu fais tout et en mieux!!!!!!
Achete Mac et laisse tomber Windows, il va falloir attendre que billou refonde totalement son systeme pour que l'on s'interesse a l'installer en double boot.
Enfin voila.

Au fait j'ai dis que billou devrait refondre son systeme mais il risque de lui faire le mur avec ASTA LA VISTA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bon elle etait facile. Je sors prendre l'air.


----------



## fentuz (12 Décembre 2005)

je suis en train de regarder les MAC... je pense que je vais prendre un ibook avec office preinstalle (50£ en promo avec un nvx ibook) donc pour 750£... ca devrait aller... au moins pour le debut. 
pour le reste, il faut que je trouve filezilla ou un autre et que je trouve un equivalent gratuit de dreamveaver... sur telecharger.com, il ya Netlor Studio v 3.15... Vous connaissez, comparer a dreamweaver, ca vaut quoi???? 

I photo, il fait quoi? un peu comme photoshop ou paint shop pro??? des gif animes, des filtres transparense, des fondus.... ou c'est un simple viewer... 

Sinon, j'utilise le + entre maison et travail: MS Project (qui reste assez cher)... Si j'ai bien compris dreamweaver va rammer s'il tourne sous VPC... est ce la meme chose pour MS project??? La response est probalement oui mais pour vous rammer, c'est quoi? 1min de + pour charger l 'appli, inutilisable??? une fois lancer, dreamweaver et ms project ne semble pas prendre bcp de ressources.... 

Des petits conseils consernant ce que l'on trouve sur la mule????


----------



## switcheurpotentiel (13 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde.
Si j'ai un PC fixe avec disque dur externe USB2 géré sous windows, pourrais-je en exploiter le contenu en le branchant sur mon futur ibook qui me fait très envie depuis que je peux plus voir en peinture mon portable packard-bell ?


----------



## tedy (13 Décembre 2005)

alors je sais pas du tout si tu pourras en exploiter le contenu.... 

Je suis dans le meme cas que toi mais à l'inverse mon disque externe est formaté pour mac et j'ai un prog sous windows pour lui permetre de gerer le contenu... 

Je ne sais absolumant pas si l'inverse existe


----------



## cameleone (13 Décembre 2005)

Un disque "géré sous Windows", ça ne veut rien dire, en fait... il faut savoir comment il est formaté (sous Windows, dans "Poste de travail", clic droit, puis Propriétés, onglet Général, regarder à "Système de fichiers") : Fat ou Ntfs.
S'il est formaté en Fat 32, alors aucun problème : il sera parfaitement opérationnel sous Mac Os. S'il est en Ntfs, Mac Os peut lire sur le disque mais non y écrire. Dans ce cas, il faut reformater le disque en Fat 32 (après en avoir sauvegardé ailleurs le contenu, bien entendu).
Il n'existe pas à ma connaissance de logiciel capable de rendre pleinement utilisable un disque formaté en Ntfs sous Mac Os


----------



## theverglades (13 Décembre 2005)

ben moi je sais que mon ibook et le pc de mon pere sont en reseau via le wifi et que je peux sans probleme gerer les fichiers du DD interne du pc mais sur un DDexterne je pense que ca doit etre pareil...


----------



## cameleone (13 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je sais que mon ibook et le pc de mon pere sont en reseau via le wifi et que je peux sans probleme gerer les fichiers du DD interne du pc mais sur un DDexterne je pense que ca doit etre pareil...



Non, justement, ce n'est pas pareil...  En réseau, tu as en effet un accès complet à un disque distant, quel que soit son système de fichiers. Mais ça, c'est Mac Os qui le gère par ses services réseau. Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour un disque dur externe en Usb ou Firewire...


----------



## switcheurpotentiel (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse qui me permet au moins de connaitre une différence entre le NTFS et le FAT32 car je n'en connaissais aucune ! Celà est-il également valable pour les documents en partage sur un réseau domestique mélangeant PC et mac ?
(Je sais l'aspect basique des questions mais faut bien commencer par un bout dans la démystification de la légende de l'incompatibilité totale entre les 2 !!!)


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Décembre 2005)

En réseau, ça passe
(en effet ce n'est pas le mac qui lit directemet le DD)


----------



## switcheurpotentiel (13 Décembre 2005)

Donc en gros, plus rien ne m'empeche d'acheter un ibook ?!
Juste pour info : 
- quel est le navigateur web utilisé sur mac ? est-il intégré ?
- existe-il un logiciel de peertopeer répandu pour les mac (un équivalent d'emule) ? (oui c'est illégal mais c'est juste une question !)


----------



## bugman (13 Décembre 2005)

switcheurpotentiel a dit:
			
		

> Donc en gros, plus rien ne m'empeche d'acheter un ibook ?!
> Juste pour info :
> - quel est le navigateur web utilisé sur mac ? est-il intégré ?
> - existe-il un logiciel de peertopeer répandu pour les mac (un équivalent d'emule) ? (oui c'est illégal mais c'est juste une question !)



Lut,

Le navigateur integré est Safari, il en existe d'autres (Firefox par exemple).
Pour les logiciels P2P, il en existe plusieurs et pour tous les reseaux P2P.

@+,
Bug.


----------



## cameleone (13 Décembre 2005)

switcheurpotentiel a dit:
			
		

> - existe-il un logiciel de peertopeer répandu pour les mac (un équivalent d'emule) ? (oui c'est illégal mais c'est juste une question !)



Il existe également une fonction de recherche intégrée au forum Macgénération... avec comme mot-clé p2p par exemple, ou eumle, les résultats et les réponses seront au rendez-vous...


----------



## .Steff (14 Décembre 2005)

switcheurpotentiel a dit:
			
		

> Donc en gros, plus rien ne m'empeche d'acheter un ibook ?!


Noon plus rien ne t'empeche d'acheter un ibook...ALors qu'est ce que tu attends...
C'est par là


----------



## tilout (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour

Je suis un peu comme beaucoup de pc-istes qui n'osent pas trop franchir le pas.
J'ai un pc fixe et souhaite un mobile léger à transporter.
L'ibook 12' m'irait pas mal, coté encombrement , autonomie, look...

A ce propos : aux utilisateurs d'ibook 12' de 'base' , quelle est cette autonomie en bureautique ou lecture musique/vidéo ?

Maintenant je redoute de changer d'os (meme si je ne porte pas xp spécialement dans mon coeur, au contraire ). Le pas vous a-t-il semblé difficile à passer ?

Je viens de lire dans les réponses précédentes qu'on pouvait lire/écrire sur dd externe en fat32: super, c'est important pour moi: 1 point.

Est-ce que certains des logiciels que j'utilise sous xp seront utilisables sous mac ?
(en particulier les logiciels de la suite bureautique office ?).J'ai vu que firefox oui !!

Comment est-ce que je peux transférer mes données entre pc/mac , par exemple les documents xls,doc ou des fichiers plus lourds genre vidéo ?

Si vous avez des liens vers des topics d'utilisateurs pc qui ont migré vers mac, je suis preneur (fraichement inscrit, je ne connais pas encore les liens qui vont bien...)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Décembre 2005)

tilout a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis un peu comme beaucoup de pc-istes qui n'osent pas trop franchir le pas.
> J'ai un pc fixe et souhaite un mobile léger à transporter.
> ...


Salut et bienvenu sur macG 
En rafale ça donne : 

(1) : 4 heures, 4 heures 30 

(2) Le pas est pas trop difficile à franchir si Windaube te casse les c******* ... après il y a un petit temps d'adaptation ... Mais c'est que du bonheur.

(3) : les logiciels qui tournent sous Windaube ne tournent pas sous Mac ... par exemple pour la suite Office il faut prendre la version Mac (il y a une promo sur l'AS en ce moment) 

(4) Pour le transfert des fichiers ... il y a une page switch sur le site d'Apple ... mais en gros tu graves et voilà ... tout ça dépend de la quantité de fichiers ... sinon tu peux passer par un réseau. 

Pour les liens vas faire un tour dans la section switch et conseils d'achats ... et utilise la fonction recherche du forum ... et si tu veux une réponse plus perso ... ben on est là pour répondre.


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

tilout a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis un peu comme beaucoup de pc-istes qui n'osent pas trop franchir le pas.
> J'ai un pc fixe et souhaite un mobile léger à transporter.
> ...



Bienvenue @ toi ! 
Pour l'autonimie de l'iBook (si mes souvenirs sont bons) : environs 5h en bureautique et disons 3h/3h30 en video.
Office existe sur Mac, et d'autres suites compatibles et gratuites aussi (elle est pas belle la vie !)
Pour le transfert, utilise ton DD externe. Tu as aussi la possibilité de mettre tes machines en reseau.
Pour les 'migrés' PC -> Mac tu peux faire une petite recherche sur le forum en tapant 'switch' comme mot clé.

@+,
Bug.


----------



## tilout (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci, je recherche de ce pas...


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2005)

Et sinon Office n'est pas obligatoire, des solutions identiques existent, et sont gratuites


----------

